# Westone ES Cable w/ Super.Fi 5 Pro (PICS)



## powertoold

Hello,

*GENERAL INFORMATION*
 I recently bought a 64" ES cable from Westone for $35 + $7.65 shipping. It took about 6 business days to get here, which I think is a pretty long time for a simple cable. Although they charged me almost eight dollars for shipping, it was shipped using UPS ground in a small envelope the size of half a computer paper. There is no way to check your order status after ordering, as far as I can tell. When I called Westone regarding my order status, the lady told me it was shipped Fed-Ex 3 day, but she was wrong in both the company and the shipping method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*INSTALLATION*
 Installing the ES cable on the Super.Fi is very easy once you cut part of the connector. I cut the connector very short, as you can see in the picture. This is because the ES connector is thicker than the stock cable. I cut it about half of its original length. The fit is very tight even though only a small portion of the connector actually goes in the hole (~1.2mm). I would not worry about the connector slipping out.

*COMFORT*
 The cable feels more comfortable than the stock cable because it's less rigid, so you don't get frustrated when the cable doesn't bend the way you want. The cable is also soft and pliable, so the "microphonics" or whatever (cable rubbing noise) is less.

*BUILD QUALITY*
 As you can see from the pictures, the build quality of the cable is rather cheap and toy-like. You can clearly see the mold lines on the connectors, and the cable feels like it is made out of candle wax hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For $35, I was expecting something that looked high quality. This cable probably cost Westone less than $3 to make. Also, if you look blue and red dots indicating left and right phones, you can see that the dots are very cheaply painted in. The plug on the ES cable is big and bulky unlike the UE connector. It might not fit certain amp input plugs that are recessed. The stock UE cable trumps this ES cable in build quality, and it is also cheaper.

*SOUND QUALITY*
 I can't say I notice too much of a different between the cables, and I don't want to try switching cords back and forth to test it because the ES connector stresses the SF5 plug. However, from what I can remember, it seems as though the ES cable does have a tighter and more authoritative sound. The bass doesn't linger; it comes up and goes away faster. I'm not sure if this is a good thing, but on Head-fi, people tend to favor "tighter bass". What I can say is that I'm sure the cable doesn't make the music worse. Also, if you notice the connectors, I reversed the polarity on one of them because I read on some forum that this makes it sound better. Well, I haven't tried it with the same polarity, but the reversed polarity doesn't sound weird to me, so I'll keep it.

*CONCLUSION*
 I'm not sure whether I would recommend buying the ES cable. What I really wanted was a longer cable so that I can comfortably sit without having to feel tied down. The ES cable is a bit more comfortable, but at a price tag that is 1/3 the price of a brand new SF5, I'm not sure it's worth it. However, if you're looking for a longer, softer, and more comfortable cord and are willing to spend $43 on it, then sounds good to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think you can really have a perceptible sound difference. It will mostly be due to placebo effects hehe. I can't imagine how the wire in the ES cable is any better than the UE cable, considering the poor build quality of the ES cable. 

 Build: 6/10
 Comfort: 8/10
 Sound: 8/10
 Value: 3/10
 Overall: 6/10

*PICTURES*


----------



## gotchaforce

why didnt you just get something like this

For only $0.75 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 3.5mm Stereo Plug/Jack M/F Cable - 6ft | 3.5mm Audio Cables


----------



## powertoold

I do have one, but extensions are especially uncomfortable for IEMs because of their weight. I wear my SF5 over my ear, and having any kind of weight on the cable will weigh my ears down.

 I chose the ES cable because people were saying it improved sound quality, and I thought "well, I need a longer cable", might as well get one with improved sound


----------



## NeObliviscaris

would you be able to post more pics of how much you trimmed etc

 i am getting this soon, and would love to see more!


----------



## powertoold

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FeedMeTrance* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_would you be able to post more pics of how much you trimmed etc

 i am getting this soon, and would love to see more!_

 

Hey, I posted one picture of the actual modified pins. It doesn't really matter how much you trim it, but I recommend trimming it as short as I did mine in the picture because the pin is thick, so if you keep it long, then you'd have a difficult time inserting it into the plug.


----------



## NeObliviscaris

do you have it flip flop modded?

 how did you know which way to plug them in, with the polarity and such.


----------



## powertoold

Yes, I flip flipped the connectors. Since they are reversed polarity, it doesn't matter which way you plug them in as long as one dot is facing the opposite side. If you look at my picture (the first one), you will see that one dot is facing towards the inner curve of the IEM, whereas another dot is facing towards the outside of the curve.


----------



## NeObliviscaris

what did you use to trim the connectors down?


----------



## powertoold

I used a universal cutter and plier from Radioshack. It looks sort of like this, but it also has a pliers portion at the top:






 Before cutting it too short, you can try cutting the top portion a little for practice. It isn't very difficult to cut or anything (very easy actually), just go slowly.


----------



## NeObliviscaris

just got my cable

 i hav to disagree with your build quality, my one is nice, sleek and proffesional looking, did the mod, so nice now!

 j


----------



## powertoold

You can't say that without pics!


----------



## NeObliviscaris

pics will come soon!


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *powertoold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used a universal cutter and plier from Radioshack. It looks sort of like this, but it also has a pliers portion at the top:






 Before cutting it too short, you can try cutting the top portion a little for practice. It isn't very difficult to cut or anything (very easy actually), just go slowly._

 

A good metal file does wonders afterwards.


----------



## NeObliviscaris

i didnt use a file, i just cut and put into the sf5s


----------



## NeObliviscaris

there you go


----------



## powertoold

Wow, what the heck, why did you get such better cables lol!


----------



## powertoold

Hey Trance,

 Did you buy your cable from this link:

Westone


----------



## monolith

Is that cable as good (ie. pliable, resistant to tangling) as the one that came with the UM1s?


----------



## NeObliviscaris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that cable as good (ie. pliable, resistant to tangling) as the one that came with the UM1s?_

 

it kinda tangles a bit sometimes, but that is because i just scrunch it up. if u roll it up nicely, its good. its not the um1 cable

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *powertoold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Trance,

 Did you buy your cable from this link:

Westone_

 

no

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *powertoold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, what the heck, why did you get such better cables lol!_

 

i bought it thru this website: http://www.freqcitysound.com/westoneum2um1.html.

 Same price, and everything! Very very happy!


----------



## NeObliviscaris

just putting to top so OP can see where i got my cable from


----------



## powertoold

Yes Trance, Westone offered to send me the new version, but they don't have it for the beige color, so I refused. 

 Westone has great service if you're willing to fight for it


----------



## NeObliviscaris

haha awesome

 its a great cable, im loving it heaps - makes me wanna get ES custom earphones lol, but those are waaaay unaffordable!


----------



## cyberspyder

sry to bring this up again, but does the new cable still have the black plug on the end (for the clear version?)

 Brendan


----------



## NeObliviscaris

No, the ES1 cable (my one) is a clear cable with a clear plug on both ends.


----------



## grawk

Anyone know if it's 4 wire all the way to the plug? I'm looking to go balanced with my IEMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and am looking for the right cable.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FeedMeTrance* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, the ES1 cable (my one) is a clear cable with a clear plug on both ends._

 

Ok, thanks


----------



## robojack

Trance, I'm not seeing the cables listed on the site you purchased your cables from, only the UM2 IEMs themselves. Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## NeObliviscaris

Anyone used this mod with Triple Fi 10?


----------



## manaox2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FeedMeTrance* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone used this mod with Triple Fi 10?_

 

I did. It was a great success.


----------



## NeObliviscaris

hrmm still got em?

 im tryn the one i modded for my SF5, and they wnt fit in my TF10!

 the pins slide easily into the SF5, but wont go in my TF10s!


----------



## jonoliew

but according to jaben network it does.. lol would like to know before i purchase the cable.


----------



## Balor NG

Any new info on where to buy those cables with international delivery?
 And any new info about orientation and best possible modding for perfect fit?


----------

